# Having Trouble Adding My Cover



## NikeChillemi (Oct 4, 2011)

I put up a blurb about my novel in Kindle Bazaar.

I have my cover up at Photobucket. I've tried all their codes between the symbols provided here







but nothing works.

Any suggestions?

Thx.

nike


----------

